# SLM's 2008 Costa Mesa Car Show



## DemonioRojo




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10360240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

LATINS FINEST STRIPPERS AND MY BABY IVY! CAN'T WAIT!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## scrappin68




----------



## DIPN714

is there going to be a hop?? how much for 1st place;;radical


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body!

What are the sweepstakes & the payouts? :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

you know i want to go! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

ah shit yeah!! im definately gonna get ready for this!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

whos going????


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 HEY WHATS THE PRIZE FOR DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL 1ST PLACE;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body!

This show is always BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.......................


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10511143
> *This show is always BAD ASS!!!!!
> *



how good do they get


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 28 2008, 02:58 PM~10523876
> *how good do they get
> *


450+ entries & lots of fine ladies :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs

I can't wait, last year I was stuck on bristol, after the show cause it was PACKED!!! I got to make it this year! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

OH BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

This show is going to be the one I am going to rather than San Diego Lowriderfest 08. They should have talked about it before. i really like going to the Indoor show in San Diego during the Labor Day Weekend though! :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

_*ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THUR!!!!!!!!*_ uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10529333
> *I can't wait, last year I was stuck on bristol, after the show cause it was PACKED!!! I got to make it this year!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: you dont want to miss this show!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

who's ready 1 month away. :biggrin:


----------



## jajr

Is the Streetlow show better than the Lowrider Fest in San Diego?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10511143
> *This show is always BAD ASS!!!!!
> *



ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## StreetLow_Lady

gettin ready for the trip down south!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

At least this show will be here before i know it


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Will be there...!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 6 2008, 10:05 PM~10595445
> *TTT
> *


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## ROLLER27

WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## Mr. J76

WILL BE THERE.............


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2008, 03:01 PM~10523899
> *450+ entries & lots of fine ladies :thumbsup:
> *



i dont really care much about the ladies BUT the people (specifically the guys) entering their cars i kinda do :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

Big Mike You Live in SantaAna


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@May 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10629766
> *Big Mike You Live in SantaAna
> *


yea


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

who's ready our show is just 3 week's away. :biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf

Any pictures from previous year's shows?


like:









Or


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10649031
> *TTMFT :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP VIC SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS LOCO


----------



## Aint no Body!

ready to go!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@May 13 2008, 01:44 PM~10645455
> *Any pictures from previous year's shows?
> like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 13 2008, 07:16 PM~10649396
> *WHATS UP VIC SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS LOCO
> *


 :biggrin: ORA PUES RICHIE :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss

is this a pre-reg show or can u roll up sunday morning?


----------



## StreetLow_Girl

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 09:06 PM~10658228
> *is this a pre-reg show or can u roll up sunday morning?
> *


Both.... You can either pre-reg or show up day of show.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 08:06 PM~10658228
> *is this a pre-reg show or can u roll up sunday morning?
> *


you gotta pre-register two weeks before the show though, i think..


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Wudd up fellas...

Will be there for sure

and once again I'm am bringing LatinsFinestGirls.com 

this time more strippers... ohh yeah...


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 15 2008, 01:29 AM~10659626
> *Wudd up fellas...
> 
> Will be there for sure
> 
> and once again I'm am bringing LatinsFinestGirls.com
> 
> this time more strippers... ohh yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: man i definetly taking my ride. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 14 2008, 10:36 PM~10658858
> *Both.... You can either pre-reg or show up day of show.
> *


thanks 4 da info :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 09:06 PM~10658228
> *is this a pre-reg show or can u roll up sunday morning?
> *


you can prereg up to 2 weeks before the show. or you can roll in Sunday EARLY!!!
i recommend being early either way. my ass will be there early too. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 15 2008, 06:48 PM~10665493
> *you can prereg up to 2 weeks before the show. or you can roll in Sunday EARLY!!!
> i recommend being early either way. my ass will be there early too.  :biggrin:
> *


foshizzle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!

we want ivy!


----------



## debo67ss

IVY :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 15 2008, 06:48 PM~10665493
> *you can prereg up to 2 weeks before the show. or you can roll in Sunday EARLY!!!
> i recommend being early either way. my ass will be there early too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon

hope the line goes A LOT better not like last year people were cutting in line and non pre-reg getting in before pre-reg got 4-5 hr wait for pre reg but the show was goodl


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

Its Going to get Goood!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## El Alfonso

TTT now that Frisco is over, let's move on to Costa Mesa Show.


















She'll be there at our booth signing 8*10s and taking pics and no we are not charging $20 bucks


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10688972
> *TTT now that Frisco is over, let's move on to Costa Mesa Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be there at our booth signing 8*10s and taking pics and no we are not charging $20 bucks
> *


she better be in the bikini contest!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 19 2008, 03:03 PM~10689135
> *she better be in the bikini contest!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10688972
> *TTT now that Frisco is over, let's move on to Costa Mesa Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be there at our booth signing 8*10s and taking pics and no we are not charging $20 bucks
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 19 2008, 07:02 PM~10690233
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


Does anybody know how much it is to register @ the gate?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10693930
> *Does anybody know how much it is to register @ the gate?
> *


i think it's $40


----------



## El Alfonso

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Ruthie Skye is there!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 21 2008, 11:26 AM~10704817
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW    :biggrin:
> *


you bringing that 59 wagon? :cheesy: :0


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.




----------



## visionquest23

sounds good


----------



## alexs70schwinn

nosotros will be there :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco

IVY!

IVY!

IVY!

IVY!

IVY!

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

TTT


----------



## CHICANO YQUE

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## El Alfonso

TTT!!!!!


----------



## elchingonSS

WENT TO SLM SAN FRANCISCO SHOW......I WAS VERY DISSAPPOINTED. OTHER THAN PARTICICPANT MAYBE 800 PEEPLE.

I RATHER GO TO HISCHOOL SHOW.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10730947
> *WENT TO SLM SAN FRANCISCO SHOW......I WAS VERY DISSAPPOINTED.  OTHER THAN PARTICICPANT MAYBE 800 PEEPLE.
> 
> I RATHER GO TO HISCHOOL SHOW.
> *



:uh:


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10730947
> *WENT TO SLM SAN FRANCISCO SHOW......I WAS VERY DISSAPPOINTED.  OTHER THAN PARTICICPANT MAYBE 800 PEEPLE.
> 
> I RATHER GO TO HISCHOOL SHOW.
> *


Frisco is always a tough show, you can have 600 cars there but the show still looks small since the place is sooo big but costa mesa is better, better location too.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10731174
> *Frisco is always a tough show, you can have 600 cars there but the show still looks small since the place is sooo big but costa mesa is better, better location too.
> *


Yeah don't let one's opinion ruin it the Frisco show was good like Alfonso said Monster Park is so huge even if you had 1000 car it still wouldn't look pack. Your Costa Mesa show will be really good.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 24 2008, 08:26 PM~10730947
> *WENT TO SLM SAN FRANCISCO SHOW......I WAS VERY DISSAPPOINTED.  OTHER THAN PARTICICPANT MAYBE 800 PEEPLE.
> 
> I RATHER GO TO HISCHOOL SHOW.
> *


I think you're better off going to a highschool show, maybe you can take an english class while you are there. It's peOple, not peeple & you lost me after you wrote dissappointed.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GREAT SHOW IN COSTA MESA


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 21 2008, 02:11 PM~10705671
> *you bringing that 59 wagon? :cheesy:  :0
> *


Don't Know Because my wife wants to go to the Patterson Museum on Sat.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10731174
> *Frisco is always a tough show, you can have 600 cars there but the show still looks small since the place is sooo big but costa mesa is better, better location too.
> *



That's right!!! the reason for this is because its all taking place in orange county :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## The wagon

RICHIE'S 59
bring that wagon man 
need more wagons there 
i am taking my wagon was there last year


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@May 25 2008, 12:28 PM~10733543
> *RICHIE'S 59
> bring that wagon man
> need more wagons there
> i am taking my wagon was there last year
> *


But i Hate leaving it out in Parking lots on a trailer. :dunno: We will see what happens, Im Pre Reg to this show.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 25 2008, 10:16 AM~10733110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 24 2008, 11:29 PM~10731632
> *I think you're better off going to a highschool show, maybe you can take an english class while you are there. It's peOple, not peeple & you lost me after you wrote dissappointed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

high school shows and picnics :thumbsdown:


----------



## TOGETHER1




----------



## debo67ss




----------



## Carl3Surf

Who's going to be there?


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@May 27 2008, 09:48 AM~10745371
> *Who's  going to be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the village people will be performing live on stage with special guest singer big scotty!


----------



## Aint no Body!

5 days cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso

TTT


----------



## hot wheels

do they allow you to bring in a cooler?


----------



## debo67ss

ttt


----------



## 51 chevy

by any chance is brenton wood going to be there


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 27 2008, 02:21 PM~10747789
> *do they allow you to bring in a cooler?
> *



ice chest are allowed, just no glass bottles or alcohol.

you can even bring a propane bbq pit, just keep it on the down low, but if they hit you up, just say you didn't know you couldn't bring one.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 27 2008, 06:01 PM~10749251
> *by any chance is brenton wood going to be there
> *



no Brenton Wood this year.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 27 2008, 09:56 AM~10745429
> *the village people will be performing live on stage with special guest singer big scotty!
> *



no way...


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@May 27 2008, 09:48 AM~10745371
> *Who's  going to be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## himbone

whats the hop payout?


----------



## screwed up loco

spectators allowed to bring in cans of sodas. I need my rockstar energy rush!


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 27 2008, 08:23 PM~10750650
> *whats the hop payout?
> *


Hop Payout is $300 

*No Car Dancers per the Orange County Fairgrounds*


Hop Classes:

Single Pump Street: must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)

Single Pump Radical: a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.

Double Pump Street: must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. 
(must be a complete vehicle)

Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.

*vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*

Hop Rules:

1. No lock up height

2. A hopper that gets stuck will be disqualified

3. 3 hoppers make a class


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 27 2008, 08:40 PM~10750879
> *spectators allowed to bring in cans of sodas. I need my rockstar energy rush!
> *



no, sorry homie, spectators can't bring in no food or drinks.


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10751053
> *no, sorry homie, spectators can't bring in no food or drinks.
> *


that's coo ill just sneak in the nite b4 and stash it somewhere :nicoderm:


----------



## Los Compadres

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10730947
> *WENT TO SLM SAN FRANCISCO SHOW......I WAS VERY DISSAPPOINTED.  OTHER THAN PARTICICPANT MAYBE 800 PEEPLE.
> 
> I RATHER GO TO HISCHOOL SHOW.
> *


Hate, Hate, Hate, Hate, :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10751007
> *Hop Payout is $300
> 
> *No Car Dancers per the Orange County Fairgrounds*
> Hop Classes:
> 
> Single Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Single Pump Radical:  a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> Double Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> *vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*
> 
> Hop Rules:
> 
> 1.  No lock up height
> 
> 2. A hopper that gets stuck will be disqualified
> 
> 3. 3 hoppers make a class
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10751007
> *Hop Payout is $300
> 
> *No Car Dancers per the Orange County Fairgrounds*
> Hop Classes:
> 
> Single Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Single Pump Street:  a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> Double Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> *vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*
> 
> Hop Rules:
> 
> 1.  No lock up height
> 
> 2. A hopper that gets stuck will be disqualified
> 
> 3. 3 hoppers make a class
> *


why dont we have these rules up north?????????????????


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Ruthie Skye is there!
Ruthie Skye is there!
Ruthie Skye is there! :biggrin: 
Ruthie Skye is there!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 28 2008, 08:48 AM~10753279
> *Ruthie Skye is there!
> Ruthie Skye is there!
> Ruthie Skye is there! :biggrin:
> Ruthie Skye is there!
> *






now i'm going


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 28 2008, 08:48 AM~10753279
> *Ruthie Skye is there!
> Ruthie Skye is there!
> Ruthie Skye is there! :biggrin:
> Ruthie Skye is there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2008, 08:59 AM~10753334
> *now i'm going
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Aww stop guys!!! your making me blush!!!!!!!!!! 
:biggrin: he he he


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 28 2008, 09:11 AM~10753412-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ruthie Skye_@May 28 2008, 09:23 AM~10753498
> *Aww stop guys!!! your making me blush!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin: he he he
> *



I want another hugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 28 2008, 07:27 AM~10753118
> *why dont we have these rules up north?????????????????
> *


X2


----------



## LocoSoCal

well there be two lines on Sunday morning to get in , one for pre-reg and one for non pre reg ???


----------



## The wagon

JUST GOT MY WAGON BACK FROM DANNY D


----------



## The wagon

JUST GOT MY WAGON BACK FROM DANNY D
HOPE PRE REG GET IN FIRST 
I WILL BE THERE EARLY


----------



## Carl3Surf

Can you post up a picture?
:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :tongue: 


> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 28 2008, 09:48 AM~10753279
> *Ruthie Skye is there!
> Ruthie Skye is there!
> Ruthie Skye is there! :biggrin:
> Ruthie Skye is there!
> *


----------



## Carl3Surf

What time is the Car Hop starting?

What time is the Bikini contest starting?

I can't stay all day so just want to make sure I know what time they start.

I gotta take care of business you know, make that feria.
Know what I mean homies???
 uffin: :nicoderm: 

By the way I'll be outside the Show in my ride if anybody has anything they NEEEED ...    

















mi Ruka serves up some mean ice cream as you can see in the picture.






> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10751007
> *Hop Payout is $300
> 
> *No Car Dancers per the Orange County Fairgrounds*
> Hop Classes:
> 
> Single Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Single Pump Street:  a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> Double Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> *vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*
> 
> Hop Rules:
> 
> 1.  No lock up height
> 
> 2. A hopper that gets stuck will be disqualified
> 
> 3. 3 hoppers make a class
> *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

Weather = 74° for Sunday


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@May 28 2008, 01:57 PM~10755873
> *Weather =  74° for Sunday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

CANT WAIT TILL THE WEEKEND :biggrin: 
STREET STYLE C.C.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2008, 04:41 PM~10756218
> *:biggrin:
> *


PERFECT WEATHER


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar

Ruthie skye is going!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk228/InfamousRuthieSkye/l_64de1b7bf0b912a1d5c2bec4a114a9-1.jpg[/IMG
Ruthie Skye is going!!!! FcK Yeah she's HOT!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar




----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 28 2008, 09:23 AM~10753498
> *Aww stop guys!!! your making me blush!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin: he he he
> *


:uh: :neutral:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 07:26 PM~10758055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

DAMMM.......TWO GREAT SHOWS IN THE SAME DAY, THIS ONE AND SAN DIEGO :angry:  :dunno:  :ugh: :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar

Have you checked out her myspace? It Fkn gets better!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
Myspace/ruthieskye


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10758055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that Primo's ride?


----------



## hot wheels

Yo how many wristbands do you get with each entry?and whats agood time to get there if u didnt pre reg? Thanks homies!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10751007
> *Hop Payout is $300
> 
> *No Car Dancers per the Orange County Fairgrounds*
> Hop Classes:
> 
> Single Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Single Pump Street:  a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> Double Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> *vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*
> 
> Hop Rules:
> 
> 1.  No lock up height
> 
> 2. A hopper that gets stuck will be disqualified
> 
> 3. 3 hoppers make a class
> *


why dont the northern cali shows have these rules?


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10759344
> *My favorite pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chula :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 28 2008, 08:44 PM~10759429
> *Yo how many wristbands do you get with each entry?and whats agood time to get there if u didnt pre reg? Thanks homies!!
> *



2 wristbands with every entry & a good time is to get there early. Move in starts at 6 a.m on Sunday.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 28 2008, 11:30 PM~10760055
> *2 wristbands with every entry & a good time is to get there early. Move in starts at 6 a.m on Sunday.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 07:26 PM~10758055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## debo67ss

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 10:25 PM~10759758
> *
> *


 Ill be there!!! Your the best, Thanks for the comments.. Make sure to come and see me, so i can take a picture with you.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 28 2008, 11:30 PM~10760055
> *2 wristbands with every entry & a good time is to get there early. Move in starts at 6 a.m on Sunday.
> *



whats the public opening hours? or is it on the poster, didnt look properly......... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

3 days


----------



## Carl3Surf

Yeah she's hot!










Any more pics?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@May 29 2008, 10:15 AM~10762150
> *Yeah she's hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more pics?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@May 15 2008, 11:47 PM~10668015
> *hope the line goes A LOT better not like last year people were cutting in line and non pre-reg getting  in before pre-reg got  4-5 hr wait for pre reg but the show was goodl
> *


why I'm not going. heard about this shit last year :angry: and took off home


----------



## ogloko

what is the price for the public? anyone know? :uh:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10751007
> *Hop Payout is $300
> 
> *No Car Dancers per the Orange County Fairgrounds*
> Hop Classes:
> 
> Single Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Single Pump Radical:  a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> Double Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.
> 
> *vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*
> 
> Hop Rules:
> 
> 1.  No lock up height
> 
> 2. A hopper that gets stuck will be disqualified
> 
> 3. 3 hoppers make a class
> *


No Car Dancers,No lock up height= gay


----------



## chevy_boy

WE'LL BE THERE..............


----------



## Ruthie Skye

3 more days!!!
Who's all going? 
.   :cheesy: :0


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@May 29 2008, 03:16 PM~10764546
> *what is the price for the public? anyone know? :uh:
> *



i believe its 20 $


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 29 2008, 03:05 PM~10764903
> *WE'LL BE THERE..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

TTT


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 29 2008, 04:30 PM~10765069
> *3 more days!!!
> Who's all going?
> .     :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :wave: will b there.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 29 2008, 03:55 PM~10764824
> *No Car Dancers,No lock up height= gay
> *


im gonna go out on a limb here and assume the no car dance may have to do with a pathfinder tearing the place all to hell last year?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Good Morning Guys!!!! 
Today is friday the STREETLOW show is in 2 days.... I'm stoked.. Who here feels me?
Hola back at Miss Ruthie Skye aka Nasy girl (just for you cochino members) lol
wooooooo Fck yeah!!!!!


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 08:20 AM~10770051
> *Good Morning Guys!!!!
> Today is friday the STREETLOW show is in 2 days.... I'm stoked.. Who here feels me?
> Hola back at Miss Ruthie Skye aka Nasy girl (just for you cochino members) lol
> wooooooo Fck yeah!!!!!
> *


  good morning to you ms. ruthie skye!!!. thanks for posing with me at the SOCIOS car show this past sunday in SAC. your a real cutie pie. i'm heading down to costa mesa...are you going? how can we hook up - i got the DANK and DRANK


----------



## cool runnings

the sexxxy...MS.RUTHIE SKYE


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 30 2008, 09:02 AM~10770329
> * good morning to you ms. ruthie skye!!!. thanks for posing with me at the SOCIOS car show this past sunday in SAC. your a real cutie pie. i'm heading down to costa mesa...are you going? how can we hook up - i got the DANK and DRANK
> *



What???? I'm going 2moro.. Come see me when I get there and we ca re- take the picture again!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 09:18 AM~10770430
> *What???? I'm going 2moro.. Come see me when I get there and we can re- take the picture again!!!
> *


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 09:18 AM~10770430
> *What???? I'm going 2moro.. Come see me when I get there and we ca re- take the picture again!!!
> *


  ah!!! fo sho. can i get a rastafarian cochino shot with you?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10770777
> * ah!!! fo sho. can i get a rastafarian cochino shot with you?
> *



Lol, like Bob Marley said.. 
" Dont worry... about a thing... cause every little thing. gonna be alright"!!!!!
Fo sho!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10770777
> * ah!!! fo sho. can i get a rastafarian cochino shot with you?
> *


Rasta what's good brotha .... good seeing you at the show last week .... when you going to be in the Bay so we can kick it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: brownlife1904, *Ruthie Skye*

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

FRIDAY ..... TIME FOR SOME


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Poor me a shot


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:31 AM~10770995
> *Poor me a shot
> *


Like this one right here ? 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE




----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 29 2008, 07:39 AM~10761456
> *whats the public opening hours?  or is it on the poster, didnt look properly......... :biggrin:
> *



12 pm


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *


So excited guys!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 10:36 AM~10771038
> *Like this one right here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiG GiO

TTT!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 28 2008, 10:14 PM~10759685
> *why dont the northern cali shows have these rules?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

2 days :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

got my STREETLOW mag today n is off da hook


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 10:29 PM~10775917
> *got my STREETLOW mag today n is off da hook
> *


 its kool.. but no ruthie skye


----------



## El Alfonso

Jenaveve will be there!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 30 2008, 11:13 PM~10776229
> *Jenaveve will be there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like her.. seen all her work. 
8th street latinas, Fish Net stocking, Fck my wife, Ball Honeys.
I know my porn too!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:22 PM~10776287
> *I like her.. seen all her work.
> 8th street latinas, Fish Net stocking, Fck my wife, Ball Honeys.
> I know my porn too!!
> *


:0 :cheesy:
maybe both of y'all can take a pic together
or better yet...a video *hint hint*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 30 2008, 11:42 PM~10776395
> *:0  :cheesy:
> maybe both of y'all can take a pic together
> or better yet...a video *hint hint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LMAO!!!!!  Good one!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:57 PM~10776155
> *its kool.. but no ruthie skye
> *




soon chula soon :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

fuck a bitch! u brown nosin mothafuckas!


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 04:28 PM~10773457
> *So excited guys!!!!
> *


i got dat same shirt :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:22 PM~10776287
> *I like her.. seen all her work.
> 8th street latinas, Fish Net stocking, Fck my wife, Ball Honeys.
> I know my porn too!!
> *


pinche Ruthie who would have known hahahaha


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 31 2008, 09:28 AM~10777424
> *pinche Ruthie who would have known hahahaha
> *


1 day  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 30 2008, 11:13 PM~10776229
> *Jenaveve will be there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 30 2008, 11:59 AM~10771631
> *12 pm
> *


 :wave:


----------



## screwed up loco

WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT FOR THE SHOW. I KNOW I MISSED A GOOD ONE. HOPEFULLY YALL TOOK SOME GOOD PICS!


----------



## EL RAIDER

who got pics of da show?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DAT SHOW WAS THE SHIT! CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! THEY NEED MORE SHOWS! BETTER THAN ANY LOWRIDER EVENT THAT I EVER WENT TO! I GOT THERE AT 6AM AND I WAS IN THE SHOW IN 20 MINS SETTING UP! :thumbsup: X10 TO SLMS CAR SHOW!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Jun 2 2008, 08:20 AM~10779425
> *DAT SHOW WAS THE SHIT! CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! THEY NEED MORE SHOWS! BETTER THAN ANY LOWRIDER EVENT THAT I EVER WENT TO! I GOT THERE AT 6AM AND I WAS IN THE SHOW IN 20 MINS SETTING UP!  :thumbsup: X10 TO SLMS CAR SHOW!
> *






that's good 2 hear


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

some1 post the pics.............


----------



## CHICANO YQUE

THANK YOU STREETLOW IT WAS A GREAT SHOW :biggrin: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## debo67ss

MG]http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc166/chainy67ss/0601081444a.jpg[/IMG]









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 08:42 AM~10779859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I remember this car. I hope you Enjoyed Jenaveve Pose'n for you. Thanks for being Respectful!!!  

Steve


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 2 2008, 04:32 PM~10782192
> *I remember this car. I hope you Enjoyed Jenaveve Pose'n for you. Thanks for being Respectful!!!
> 
> Steve
> *


 :yes: she was cool.


----------



## The wagon

post some pic soon


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 2 2008, 06:34 AM~10779251
> *who got pics of da show?
> *


i'll be posting alot...including video of the bikini contest and Suga Free on stage, and the hop :yes:


----------



## Rock Hard

I will post some pics just let me fined my usb cord.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

anyone know of a good place to upload pics of the girls??


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 06:52 PM~10783074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 06:04 PM~10783133
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


was that your ride homie?


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 07:06 PM~10783145
> *was that your ride homie?
> *


na my primos.mine is the ragtop that was nxt to it.nic pic tho.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 06:08 PM~10783155
> *na my primos.mine is the ragtop that was nxt to it.nic pic tho.
> *


cool. i got some more pics of that one and yours for later. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 07:13 PM~10783167
> *cool. i got some more pics of that one and yours for later. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 07:41 PM~10783393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics mike :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10783431
> *nice pics mike :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIGMIKE, jaycee, TECHNIQUES, Tim Estrada, *screwed up loco*, USSKITTYHAWK, gordo56
:wave: you get any pics of the women?


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 07:53 PM~10783493
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BIGMIKE, jaycee, TECHNIQUES, Tim Estrada, screwed up loco, USSKITTYHAWK, gordo56
> :wave: you get any pics of the women?
> *


i did i posted them up under street low costa mesa pic under shows n events :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 2 2008, 06:54 PM~10783501
> *i did i posted them up under street low costa mesa pic under shows n events :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: i saw them..i'll post the ones i got soon too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Nasty

5 Members: RaM26z, FoolishinVegas, *TRAFFIC-LAC*, elias, Rod Stewart

Saw your lac in person when we brought jenaveve over. i took a few pics, Alfonso will post some up soon


----------



## andyodukes66

NICE PICS BIG MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jun 2 2008, 07:14 PM~10783686
> *NICE PICS BIG MIKE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

i like this picture but this vato got in the way :uh:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 09:42 PM~10784388
> *i like this picture but this vato got in the way  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :buttkick: he killed it


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## debo67ss

she must of heard wut i said lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 08:52 PM~10784496
> *she must of heard wut i said lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

Viejitos CC rollin deep


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 09:42 PM~10784388
> *i like this picture but this vato got in the way  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup he sure did kill this pic :twak:


----------



## debo67ss

dam big mike u got sum bad ass pics we gots to meet homie.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 09:11 PM~10784636
> *dam big mike u got sum bad ass pics we gots to meet homie.
> *


thanks homie. i'll send you a PM


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## lowtown50

bad ass pics big mike :biggrin: did u get the viejitos group pic?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jun 2 2008, 09:37 PM~10784852
> *bad ass pics big mike :biggrin: did u get the viejitos group pic?
> *


naw man, i must have missed it


----------



## lowtown50

we were out there deep :biggrin: i couldnt even get a shot of it


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jun 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10784893
> *we were out there deep :biggrin:  i couldnt even get a shot of it
> *


yea, how many chapters came out? there must have been at least 50 cars


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

Great pictures BigMike looks like you were busy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2008, 10:02 PM~10785035
> *Great pictures BigMike looks like you were busy! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, busy indeed :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Compton Blvd

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 10:49 PM~10784948
> *[*


Good Looking Out Big Mike, StreetStyle C.C had a cool time at the show. Thanks for the photos!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Compton Blvd_@Jun 2 2008, 10:12 PM~10785103
> *Good Looking Out Big Mike, StreetStyle C.C had a cool time at the show.  Thanks for the photos!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 11:09 PM~10785081
> *thanks man, busy indeed  :biggrin:
> *


any pics of the old school Saburban shit was bad ass!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2008, 10:36 PM~10785218
> *any pics of the old school Saburban shit was bad ass!!
> *


from GoodTimes? i dont think i saw it out there, maybe i missed it...i got pics of it from other car shows though.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jun 2 2008, 11:03 PM~10785042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the blue monte from Elite was bad ass took best of show!!


----------



## flaked85

great pics BIG MIKE.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 2 2008, 10:47 PM~10785252
> *great pics BIG MIKE.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 11:54 PM~10785274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

ill post the rest tomorrow


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is a little preview more on the site INEEDAFREAK.COM


----------



## O.G.RIDER

best dam show of the year so far. if you have'nt been to a street low show before then you really have'nt been to a show.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 09:56 PM~10784999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!! BIG KRIS' PURPLE HAZE AND OUR CRAZY LOWRIDER BIKES!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jun 3 2008, 05:30 AM~10785996
> *Here is a little preview more on the site INEEDAFREAK.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The wagon

post some later
http://i31.tinypic.com/2iqbj9x.jpg[/img]] 
[url=http://i31.tinypic.com/eqb9s4.jpg]http://i31.tinypic.com/eqb9s4.jpg[/IMG]] [/URL]http://i28.tinypic.com/21r1gm.jpg[/img]] http://i27.tinypic.com/2n09coz.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 3 2008, 08:25 AM~10786585
> *
> *


Wudd up G


----------



## CHICANO YQUE

great pic.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jun 3 2008, 11:50 AM~10788543
> *Wudd up G
> *


Chillin mayne. still kinda tired


----------



## sexykraz13

:biggrin: dats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetLowrider

On behalf of StreetLow Magazine I would like to thank all those that came out & made this a good show. Alot of nice rides, a whole lot of girls, beautiful weather, a crazy bikini contest, Sugar Free tore it up & a laid back/mellow atmosphere. The move-in went a whole lot smoother due to we had more control of the line up, not like last year. Hope to see everyone in Orange County next year.


----------



## elpalomo

:angry: 
This right here goes out to streetlow magazine. i dont know if its your judges that need glasses or if they got paid to pick out the winner.....how the fuck are you gonna tell me that the *Blue LS* took first place on patterns and paint when you had a Purple 62 Rag killing every paint job in the show. and another thing is ..how in the fuck did he get first place on crome when you got that 62 sitting on a full crome frame annnnd floor pans. We are not hatin' on the LS because its sick as fuck! :0 . but lets just keep things real.


so streetlow magazine .....i think you guys got a leak in your system. you should try fixing it. peace


----------



## elpalomo

:angry: 
This right here goes out to streetlow magazine. i dont know if its your judges that need glasses or if they got paid to pick out the winner.....how the fuck are you gonna tell me that the *Blue LS* took first place on patterns and paint when you had a Purple 62 Rag killing every paint job in the show. and another thing is ..how in the fuck did he get first place on crome when you got that 62 sitting on a full crome frame annnnd floor pans. We are not hatin' on the LS because its sick as fuck! :0 . but lets just keep things real.


so streetlow magazine .....i think you guys got a leak in your system. you should try fixing it. peace


----------



## Hustler on the go

great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by sexykraz13_@Jun 3 2008, 02:28 PM~10789324
> *:biggrin:  dats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by elpalomo_@Jun 3 2008, 04:53 PM~10790876
> *:angry:
> This right here goes out to streetlow magazine. i dont know if its your judges that need glasses or if they got paid to pick out the winner.....how the fuck are you gonna tell me that the Blue LS took first place on patterns and paint when you had a Purple 62 Rag killing every paint job in the show. and another thing is ..how in the fuck did he get first place on crome when you got that 62 sitting on a full crome frame annnnd floor pans. We are not hatin' on the LS because its sick as fuck! :0  . but lets just keep things real.
> so streetlow magazine .....i think you guys got a leak in your system. you should try fixing it. peace
> *


the 62 from maniacos??? cuz thats the only one i saw killin shit. that blue LS had me droolin tho


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2008, 06:15 PM~10791007
> *wow!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


does anyone know the name of the one in the skirt


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 3 2008, 05:22 PM~10791058
> *does anyone know the name of the one in the skirt
> *


she goes by mz krazy i believe


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jun 3 2008, 07:05 AM~10786135
> *best dam show of the year so far. if you have'nt been to a street low show before then you really have'nt been to a show.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by elpalomo_@Jun 3 2008, 04:53 PM~10790876
> *:angry:
> This right here goes out to streetlow magazine. i dont know if its your judges that need glasses or if they got paid to pick out the winner.....how the fuck are you gonna tell me that the Blue LS took first place on patterns and paint when you had a Purple 62 Rag killing every paint job in the show. and another thing is ..how in the fuck did he get first place on crome when you got that 62 sitting on a full crome frame annnnd floor pans. We are not hatin' on the LS because its sick as fuck! :0  . but lets just keep things real.
> so streetlow magazine .....i think you guys got a leak in your system. you should try fixing it. peace
> *


the 62 got there late..probably too late for judging :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 06:51 PM~10792003
> *the 62 got there late..probably too late for judging :dunno:
> *



thankyou for answering his question.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 06:51 PM~10792003
> *the 62 got there late..probably too late for judging :dunno:
> *


X2 he did rol in hellllllla late. if thats the case thats not streetlows fault


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 06:14 PM~10782846
> *i'll be posting alot...including video of the bikini contest and Suga Free on stage, and the hop :yes:
> *





thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss great pics


----------



## BIGMIKE

:0 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2008, 08:28 PM~10793155
> *thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss great pics
> *


thanks


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 04:53 PM~10790434
> *On behalf of StreetLow Magazine I would like to thank all those that came out & made this a good show. Alot of nice rides, a whole lot of girls, beautiful weather, a crazy bikini contest, Sugar Free tore it up & a laid back/mellow atmosphere. The move-in went a whole lot smoother due to we had more control of the line up, not like last year.  Hope to see everyone in Orange County next year.
> *



BIG THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR A HELL OF A SHOW LOOKED LIKE IT WAS GOING TO BE A SMALL TURN OUT BUT THEN BEGAN TO GET FULL. A LOT BETTER ATMOSPHERE WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT BRINGGING IN FOOD AND DRINKS AND HAVING THEM TAKEN AWAY, EVEN WHEN FOOD VENDORS WHERE PRESENT NOT LIKE THEM OTHER SPOTS "THE OTHER MAGAZINE" THROWS THEIR SHOWS @. WILL DEFINATELLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THE ONLY UNFORTUNATE THING WAS THAT THE FAIRGROUNDS DIDN'T WARN YOU GUYS ON THE AUTOMATIC SPRINKLER SYSTEM AND HAD MY DISPLAY GET ALL WET. IM SORRY RICHARD FOR THE LIL. FRUSTRATION ITS COOL NOT YOUR FAULT :wave: :wave:


----------



## alexs70schwinn

any pics of bikes  :dunno:


----------



## pepe86

looked like you had a great time hope to show up next year with my ride next year


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

A flick of my eX.. I didn't expect to see her at the show...LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BIGMIKE

i'll post video of the hop, bikini contest, and suga free tomorrow


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MANCHU64

CLEAN AS PICS BIG MIKE. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MANCHU64

SAME 2 YOU M. LAC. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jun 3 2008, 09:40 PM~10793821
> *CLEAN AS PICS BIG MIKE.  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 PM~10793837
> *SAME 2 YOU MR. LAC.  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias homie.  Even dough all the pictures, I took were just the hoochies at the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MANCHU64

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:45 PM~10793862
> *Gracias homie.   Even dough all the pictures, I took were just the hoochies at the show.... :biggrin:
> *


AFTER SEEING YOUR PICS, I GOT THIRSTY 4 SOME MILK. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Ruthie Skye

It was a good show!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jun 3 2008, 09:51 PM~10793912
> *AFTER SEEING YOUR PICS, I GOT THIRSTY 4 SOME MILK.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2008, 06:32 PM~10787953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 PM~10793790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is from boston! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: and she didnt wanna pose with the laker car!


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jun 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10794063
> *this bitch is from boston!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: and she didnt wanna pose with the laker car!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 11:15 PM~10794078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she still look good as fuck though


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jun 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10794063
> *this bitch is from boston!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: and she didnt wanna pose with the laker car!
> *


YEA BUT SHE DID LOOK GOOD AS FUCK :biggrin: SO WAZ UP MR. LAC I KNOW YOU GOT THEM DIGITZ


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10794140
> *YEA BUT SHE DID LOOK GOOD AS FUCK :biggrin: SO WAZ UP MR. LAC I KNOW YOU GOT THEM DIGITZ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10794140
> *YEA BUT SHE DID LOOK GOOD AS FUCK :biggrin: SO WAZ UP MR. LAC I KNOW YOU GOT THEM DIGITZ
> *


You know the funny thing is that, I got a so many numbers and e-mail address that I don't know who is who.....LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:28 PM~10794151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS MR. LAC YOU TOOK SOME BOMB ASS FLIKAS :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:14 PM~10793007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BIG MIKE U GOT SOME BAD ASS PICS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10793081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

This one is for you 1DOWNMEMBER


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:30 PM~10794161
> *You know the funny thing is that, I got a so many numbers and e-mail address that I don't know who is who.....LOL!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: DAS FUNNY HOMIE I KNOW YOU WERE ALL FUCKED TAMBIEN BUT 1 THING I KNOW IS THAT YOU GOT THAT CHICKS ATTENTION REALLY GOOD AND GAVE YOU HER INFO I BELIEVE IT WAS E-MAIL OR MY SPACE INFO. HOMIE YOU HAVE TO FIND THAT ONE SHE WAS BEAUTIFULL !!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

Some one better got at my eX trust me! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901+Jun 3 2008, 10:32 PM~10794178-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN BIG MIKE U GOT SOME BAD ASS PICS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 3 2008, 10:34 PM~10794188
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

nice pictures Mr. Lac :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:34 PM~10794190
> *This one is for you 1DOWNMEMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX HOMIE  :thumbsup: THIS CHICK WAS COOL UNTIL THE COCK BLOCKING SECURITY :twak: :buttkick: CAME AND TOLD HER SHE NEEDED TO PUT ON A BRA CUZ NIPPLES AND ALL KINDZ A SHIT WAS CREEPING OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: WILL POST UP THE PICS WHEN I GET THE CAMERA FROM ANGEL.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 10:35 PM~10794195
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DAS FUNNY HOMIE I KNOW YOU WERE ALL FUCKED TAMBIEN BUT 1 THING I KNOW IS THAT YOU GOT THAT CHICKS ATTENTION REALLY GOOD AND GAVE YOU HER INFO I BELIEVE IT WAS E-MAIL OR MY SPACE INFO. HOMIE YOU HAVE TO FIND THAT ONE  SHE WAS BEAUTIFULL !!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HaHahaa....  You know how us Prros do it... :biggrin: by the way witch Hina are you referring to?


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> Some one better got at my eX trust me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> DIDN'T THE HOMIE RICHIE WALK HER OUT @ THE END???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 10:39 PM~10794223
> *nice pictures Mr. Lac :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. You got some really nice one too keep them coming homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 PM~10793790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE LAKER HATER.


----------



## MR.LAC

> Some one better got at my eX trust me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> DIDN'T THE HOMIE RICHIE WALK HER OUT @ THE END???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause I told him too.....  I was walking out with her but, I was like she is OLD news to me so you know how it goes... it ain't no fun if the homies can't have non........  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 10:44 PM~10794263
> *THE LAKER HATER.
> *


Don't matter... I'll still banger.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:46 PM~10794275
> *Yeah cause I told him too.....  I was walking out with her but, I was like she is OLD news to me so you know how it goes... it ain't no fun if the homies can't have non........   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 10:47 PM~10794286
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Team PLAYER


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:47 PM~10794282
> *Don't matter... I'll still banger.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: COOL HOPE YOU STILL GOT HER INFO ONE OF MY FAVORITE HINAS OUT THERE


----------



## MR.LAC

I'm disappointed at my self cause, I didn't get at the Hina rite next to OLD NEWS. :banghead:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 10:49 PM~10794297
> *:thumbsup: COOL HOPE YOU STILL GOT HER INFO ONE OF MY FAVORITE HINAS OUT THERE
> *


Witch one???


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10794263
> *THE LAKER HATER.
> *


X2


----------



## MR.LAC

More picture to be posted in the next few days.


----------



## MR.LAC

double post.


----------



## screwed up loco

IVY DIDNT SHOW UP??????????????? I WOULD HAVE BEEN PISSED IF I WENT!!!! :angry: :banghead:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10794026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHES LUCKY I DIDNT GO. I WOULD HAVE BEEN STALKIN HER ALL DAY. THATS A SHOW STOPPER RITE THERE!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86

DAMN... I MISSED OUT ON A GANG OF HOODRATS!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jun 4 2008, 12:52 AM~10794511
> *DAMN... I MISSED OUT ON A GANG OF HOODRATS!
> *


X 2

:tears:


----------



## mrlouie

here are a couple ...more up on the website ... more to add soon.. 

www.StrictlyTrick.com

enjoy ..  

louie






























:biggrin: if you like that shot of her .. even better ones on the site :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mrlouie_@Jun 4 2008, 01:44 AM~10794582
> *here are a couple ...more up on the website ... more to add soon..
> 
> www.StrictlyTrick.com
> 
> enjoy ..
> 
> louie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  if you like that shot of her .. even better ones on the site  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jun 4 2008, 12:52 AM~10794511
> *DAMN... I MISSED OUT ON A GANG OF HOODRATS!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 08:27 PM~10793146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see me!!!! McNasty with Cheese!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2008, 12:35 AM~10794457
> *SHES LUCKY I DIDNT GO. I WOULD HAVE BEEN STALKIN HER ALL DAY. THATS A SHOW STOPPER RITE THERE!!!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *



DAMN HOMIE YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE FRONT VIEW. I WAS PRETTY MUCH WAITING FOR IT TO START TALKING :biggrin: DAMN DID SHE HAVE A FUCKEN TORTA WITH SOME BIG OL LIPS STICKING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 07:03 PM~10792189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is my favorite chick right here, firme.


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by elpalomo_@Jun 3 2008, 04:55 PM~10790883
> *:angry:
> This right here goes out to streetlow magazine. i dont know if its your judges that need glasses or if they got paid to pick out the winner.....how the fuck are you gonna tell me that the Blue LS took first place on patterns and paint when you had a Purple 62 Rag killing every paint job in the show. and another thing is ..how in the fuck did he get first place on crome when you got that 62 sitting on a full crome frame annnnd floor pans. We are not hatin' on the LS because its sick as fuck! :0  . but lets just keep things real.
> so streetlow magazine .....i think you guys got a leak in your system. you should try fixing it. peace
> *


post pics of the two back to back. are you talking about that blue 87 monte carlo?
i haven't seen photos of the 62 here yet on stands or in show mode.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 4 2008, 07:33 AM~10795594
> *post pics of the two back to back. are you talking about that blue 87 monte carlo?
> i haven't seen photos of the 62 here yet on stands or in show mode.
> *


The 62 was fuckin tight but it rolled in late. the blue LS was there from the get on full display..

My guess is it rolled in to late :dunno:


----------



## The wagon

http://i28.tinypic.com/1z56cs6.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/i6ffab.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i27.tinypic.com/kafey1.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i31.tinypic.com/15plaxd.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/2r22634.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i27.tinypic.com/9tickx.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i30.tinypic.com/2hhqexd.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/31502yp.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i31.tinypic.com/bdtt8n.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i31.tinypic.com/dfhh0w.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i28.tinypic.com/29fzhwp.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i31.tinypic.com/20qj687.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/25kk36v.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/2liziuo.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i31.tinypic.com/ouy62w.jpg[/img]]My Webpage[IMG


----------



## The wagon

http://i25.tinypic.com/zje9u1.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/zwibk2.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/ibfds0.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/2dsemaw.jpg[/img]]My Webpage]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/21bubex.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/24dfnmx.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/2ekowtz.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/33vddn9.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/358uue8.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i30.tinypic.com/2dtajrl.jpg[/IMG]]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## The wagon

http://i27.tinypic.com/ndrjo6.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i30.tinypic.com/1glsmq.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/2vmd3js.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/118h99l.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i27.tinypic.com/9tickx.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/4ggsra.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i31.tinypic.com/ndjtyp.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i27.tinypic.com/2mfjkeg.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i28.tinypic.com/f2ihc2.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/1zn3luo.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/2q0644y.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/xbbitl.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i29.tinypic.com/207uaad.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i28.tinypic.com/33l30xj.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i25.tinypic.com/2pr8dpv.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i30.tinypic.com/n4xwmb.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i26.tinypic.com/2625cfr.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i28.tinypic.com/2utg320.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i32.tinypic.com/2n079g1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 4 2008, 07:33 AM~10795594
> *post pics of the two back to back. are you talking about that blue 87 monte carlo?
> i haven't seen photos of the 62 here yet on stands or in show mode.
> *


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:09 PM~10794035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





*WOW!!!!!!!!!!*  :thumbsup: :wow: :worship:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10794026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn

> WHAT A CUTIE :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn

NICE PICS BIG MIKE!!! :thumbsup: 

ALOT OF FINE WOMEN :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> WHAT A CUTIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 :thumbsup: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

:wave: El Alfonso


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jun 4 2008, 12:33 PM~10797448
> *:wave: El Alfonso
> *


Sup Martin, fuck still recovering!!!! Ill post some up mas al rato. You guys coming up to woodland? Thanks for kicking it out there with us at costa mesa.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by sexykraz13_@Jun 3 2008, 02:28 PM~10789324
> *:biggrin:  dats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wudd up Mz Krazie...

Looking good...! 

We didn't even had a chance to say Hi or take any flickz... Next Car Show


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 4 2008, 12:39 PM~10797518
> *Sup Martin, fuck still recovering!!!! Ill post some up mas al rato. You guys coming up to woodland? Thanks for kicking it out there with us at costa mesa.
> *



Yeah me too... Woodland were not for sure yet there are a few things coming up... well see - not that far 4 hour drive... and thank you..!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:08 PM~10794026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ruthie was looking GOOD


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10793805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn she got some nice fun bags :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 4 2008, 01:36 PM~10798030
> *damn ruthie was looking GOOD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2008, 12:08 PM~10797183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 07:03 PM~10792189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn she got ass and some biggo titties too :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Carl3Surf

She sure does. daym!
I bet that carries a lot of leche.



> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10798129
> *damn she got ass and some biggo titties too  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Jun 4 2008, 01:37 PM~10798642
> *She sure does.  daym!
> I bet that carries a lot of leche.
> *


sure wouldnt mind finding out


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jun 4 2008, 01:01 PM~10797710
> *Yeah me too... Woodland were not for sure yet there are a few things coming up... well see - not that far 4 hour drive... and thank you..!
> *




hope u make it n bring those freaks wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:28 PM~10794151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good looking out Mr. Lac!!!!!!
:biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## visionquest23

:0


----------



## StreetLowrider

> WHAT A CUTIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah she is a little cutie, check her out in a future issue of StreetLow.
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## pepe86

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10801885
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE VIDEO


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10801885
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by pepe86+Jun 4 2008, 09:01 PM~10802042-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE VIDEO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 4 2008, 09:05 PM~10802088
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## alexs70schwinn

any more video of the show  :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco

fuck this shit we need more streetlow shows in southern cali the lowridin capital. yall got too many shows up north. show us some love! :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2008, 10:55 PM~10802514
> *fuck this shit we need more streetlow shows in southern cali the lowridin capital. yall got too many shows up north. show us some love! :angry:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 03:16 PM~10799002
> *hope u make it n bring those freaks wit ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn+Jun 4 2008, 09:47 PM~10802453-->
> 
> 
> 
> any more video of the show   :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i'll have to post the rest on friday.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10802514
> *fuck this shit we need more streetlow shows in southern cali the lowridin capital. yall got too many shows up north. show us some love! :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 4 2008, 12:39 PM~10798055
> *:0  :0  :0  damn she got some nice fun bags :biggrin:
> *


damn, who is this girl? ( 0 )( 0 ) :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

i don't know, but i have to give to the monte carlo over the impala, yeah diff types of cars but still gm. anyone got pics of the impala on jackstands, or he came in too late to set up?


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 5 2008, 07:20 AM~10803790
> *i don't know, but i have to give to the monte carlo over the impala, yeah diff types of cars but still gm. anyone got pics of the impala on jackstands, or he came in too late to set up?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 5 2008, 07:01 AM~10803724
> *damn, who is this girl? ( 0 )( 0 )  :biggrin:
> *




it's my homies ex girl she surprised him @ the show. yeup she looked mighty damn good and he said he would even hit againg.  das some nice piece of ass he was tapping :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 5 2008, 07:01 AM~10803985
> *it's my homies ex girl she surprised him @ the show. yeup she looked mighty damn good and he said he would even hit againg.    das some nice piece of ass he was tapping :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


hell yeah it is...


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 4 2008, 01:36 PM~10798030
> *damn ruthie was looking GOOD
> *



:worship: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn

> :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10801676
> *yeah she is a little cutie, check her out in a future issue of StreetLow.
> *



NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sexykraz13

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jun 4 2008, 12:52 PM~10797624
> *Wudd up Mz Krazie...
> 
> Looking good...!
> 
> We didn't even had a chance to say Hi or take any flickz... Next Car Show
> *


ya i know but its allright.....next time...just hit us up!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have a picture of her from a straight view maybe with open legs???gots to see them fat ass lips again. wish i woulda had my camera. :banghead: :banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 5 2008, 09:41 AM~10805024
> *does anyone have a picture of her from a straight view  maybe with open legs???gots to see them fat ass lips again. wish i  woulda had my camera.  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10805246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:22 PM~10776287
> *I like her.. seen all her work.
> 8th street latinas, Fish Net stocking, Fck my wife, Ball Honeys.
> I know my porn too!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:worship:


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10805246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i'm hoping that distortion on the left thigh is photo default.


----------



## chevy_boy

ANYMORE PICS OF RUTHIE SKYE OR EVEN A WEBSITE ....SHE'S HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE :0


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 4 2008, 01:46 PM~10798129
> *damn she got ass and some biggo titties too  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Too bad she wont do our site cuz we are dirty pornographers!!!!!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 5 2008, 01:07 PM~10806630
> *Too bad she wont do our site cuz we are dirty pornographers!!!!!!! Nice!!!
> *


 hno: hahaha

Sexy Freaks are like city buses. one comes every 15 mins right bro


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 5 2008, 08:18 AM~10804444
> *hell yeah it is...
> *


She was hella coo, tipsy but coo :biggrin: 

Shes been hittin me up for pics from the show :around:


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 03:38 PM~10807236
> *She was hella coo, tipsy but coo  :biggrin:
> 
> Shes been hittin me up for pics from the show  :around:
> *


Its alright, well be there when she shoots with jenaveve, It was cool watching jenaveve swooping up on that girl!!!! yo stevie we are shooting Stephanie Ms tasty tuesday in san jo.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 5 2008, 02:51 PM~10807332
> *Its alright, well be there when she shoots with jenaveve, It was cool watching jenaveve swooping up on that girl!!!! yo stevie we are shooting Stephanie Ms tasty tuesday in san jo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jenaveve swooped up quick too!!!

Oh word :0 what time boss man?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10807213
> *hno:  hahaha
> 
> Sexy Freaks are like city buses. one comes every 15 mins right bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 5 2008, 12:39 PM~10806443
> *ANYMORE PICS OF RUTHIE SKYE OR EVEN A WEBSITE ....SHE'S HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE  :0
> *


did you see the ones i posted a couple pages back?


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10807727
> *did you see the ones i posted a couple pages back?
> *


Ruthie is nice, wish she would work with is tho but she is doing her thing with the homies over at StreetLow, good pics Big Mike, wish I would had met you in costa mesa, next year or hope to see you in fresno at the SLM supershow.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 5 2008, 07:20 AM~10803790
> *i don't know, but i have to give to the monte carlo over the impala, yeah diff types of cars but still gm. anyone got pics of the impala on jackstands, or he came in too late to set up?
> *


The 62 was bad ass but it was just parked on the grass locked up. The Monte was up on all fours on full display showing everything.


----------



## OLDTIME47

WHICH ONE IS RUTHIE SKYE ?


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 5 2008, 07:01 AM~10803985
> *it's my homies ex girl she surprised him @ the show. yeup she looked mighty damn good and he said he would even hit againg.    das some nice piece of ass he was tapping :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


DAMN, WHY THE HECK DID HE DROP THAT HYNA, SHE'S FINE?? MAN, I'D WORK IT OUT TO GET RECONNECTED. FOCK. :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2008, 09:52 PM~10784495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS REMINDS ME OF THE LIFESTYLE CAR....BLACK CHARIOT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 5 2008, 03:51 PM~10807332
> *Its alright, well be there when she shoots with jenaveve, It was cool watching jenaveve swooping up on that girl!!!! yo stevie we are shooting Stephanie Ms tasty tuesday in san jo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 3 2008, 02:42 AM~10785241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jun 5 2008, 07:04 PM~10808646
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> WHAT A CUTIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> she looked hella cute & fine but looked too young
Click to expand...


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 5 2008, 03:51 PM~10807332
> *Its alright, well be there when she shoots with jenaveve, It was cool watching jenaveve swooping up on that girl!!!! yo stevie we are shooting Stephanie Ms tasty tuesday in san jo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 5 2008, 10:41 AM~10805024
> *does anyone have a picture of her from a straight view  maybe with open legs???gots to see them fat ass lips again. wish i  woulda had my camera.  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :angel:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 06:41 PM~10808992
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i bet he had no idea you were on layitlow :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10809014
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i bet he had no idea you were on layitlow  :0
> *


 :wave: Hello guys :wave: :nono:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 06:46 PM~10809037
> *:wave: Hello guys  :wave:  :nono:
> *


whats up miss ruthie


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 07:50 PM~10809073
> *whats up miss ruthie
> *


Not much, finally catching up with the lost sleep... You guys going to the devotion show this sunday?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 06:54 PM~10809113
> *Not much, finally catching up with the lost sleep... You guys going to the devotion show this sunday?
> *


i might but i dont know about the rest of us... im playin it by ear right now.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 07:56 PM~10809128
> *i might but i dont know about the rest of us... im playin it by ear right now.
> *


I know what you mean!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 5 2008, 05:02 PM~10807894
> *DAMN, WHY THE HECK DID HE DROP THAT HYNA, SHE'S FINE?? MAN, I'D WORK IT OUT TO GET RECONNECTED. FOCK.  :biggrin:
> *


show me a fine girl and ill show you a guy that got tired of her. beauty is nice but after a while being with the same person all the time it gets old. its just how most men are. ask halle berry. :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 5 2008, 03:41 PM~10807747
> *Ruthie is nice, wish she would work with is tho but she is doing her thing with the homies over at StreetLow, good pics Big Mike, wish I would had met you in costa mesa, next year or hope to see you in fresno at the SLM supershow.
> *


thanks Alfonso, i'll try to make it out to Fresno in August.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 06:46 PM~10809037
> *:wave: Hello guys  :wave:  :nono:
> *


sup Ruthie


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 09:36 PM~10810023
> *sup Ruthie
> *


What it do!!! You being nasty BIG mike? Were you the one talking about my lips? :nono: :nono: :no: :no:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10810057
> *What it do!!! You being nasty BIG mike? Were you the one talking about my lips? :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:
> *


no that wasnt me lol i was just providing the pictures :biggrin: 
i was the one that brought you over to this car for these pics


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 09:43 PM~10810132
> *no that wasnt me lol i was just providing the pictures  :biggrin:
> i was the one that brought you over to this car for these pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YUM-YUM


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 5 2008, 09:46 PM~10810153
> *YUM-YUM
> *


 hno: I'm so confused!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10810057
> *What it do!!! You being nasty BIG mike? Were you the one talking about my lips? :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

naw that was the super cochino 1DOWNMEMBER


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 09:57 PM~10810268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> naw that was the super cochino 1DOWNMEMBER
> *


All right guys, Be on point. When you see him send him a kite!!
Tell him I said he's on VIOLATION!! :guns:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

1DOWNMEMBER Come out and Playeeyay!!!

1DOWNMEMBER Come out and Playeeyay!!!


:guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :angel:


----------



## Nasty

Ruthie is hella gangsta!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10810384
> *Ruthie is hella gangsta!!!
> *


No, I am GANGSTER!!! lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 09:12 PM~10810384
> *Ruthie is hella gangsta!!!
> *


and she dont even rock the sharpie eyebrows lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10810420
> *and she dont even rock the sharpie eyebrows lol
> *


LMAO Stupid, That was a good one!
Nah, I keep it classy..


----------



## djmikethecholodj

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 5 2008, 10:18 PM~10810438
> *WOW!!!!!!!!
> *


Flavor FLavv


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE C.C. (LA CHAPTER)


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 09:15 PM~10810420
> *and she dont even rock the sharpie eyebrows lol
> *


lol


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE C.C. (LA CHAPTER )


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:23 PM~10810468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant get enuf of this pretty lady :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

i think i'm gonna go hurt myself  :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10807213
> *hno:  hahaha
> 
> Sexy Freaks are like city buses. one comes every 15 mins right bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
so so true


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 6 2008, 10:00 AM~10813191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm gonna go hurt myself   :0
> *


 this just in, seems that alot of guys are suffering from wrist, elbow and shoulder problems due to RUTHIES pics. dr's are recomending lost of rest and ice


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 6 2008, 11:09 AM~10813254
> *this just in, seems that alot of guys are suffering from wrist, elbow and shoulder problems due to RUTHIES pics. dr's are  recomending lost of rest and ice
> *



i think i'm gonna need a cast :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10807727
> *did you see the ones i posted a couple pages back?
> *



:yes: :yes: YES SIRRRRRR!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10805246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angel: :angel:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 5 2008, 05:02 PM~10807894
> *DAMN, WHY THE HECK DID HE DROP THAT HYNA, SHE'S FINE?? MAN, I'D WORK IT OUT TO GET RECONNECTED. FOCK.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: don't know homie das what i was askin myself and didn't want to ask the homie Mr. Lac. but then again every situation is different regardless on how good the hyna looks


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :angel:
> [/quote
> 
> :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!! SHIT I STARTED READING FROM WHERE I LEFT OFF AND DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THE TALK WAS ABOUT ME. OH WELL FUCK IT, :biggrin: SHIT IM ONLY TALKIN ABOUT WHAT SHE WAS SHOWIN AND I WAS JUST LOOKIN LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. SO WITHOUT DISRESPECT RUTHIE, IM JUS BEING REAL BESIDES A DOG! :biggrin:  :angel: CUZ YOU ARE A BEUTIFULL WORK OF ART. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn

:0 :0 :0 DAMN!!! SHIT I STARTED READING FROM WHERE I LEFT OFF AND DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THE TALK WAS ABOUT ME. OH WELL FUCK IT, :biggrin: SHIT IM ONLY TALKIN ABOUT WHAT SHE WAS SHOWIN AND I WAS JUST LOOKIN LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. SO WITHOUT DISRESPECT RUTHIE, IM JUS BEING REAL BESIDES A DOG! :biggrin:  :angel: CUZ* YOU ARE A BEUTIFULL WORK OF ART. *:thumbsup:
[/quote]


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 5 2008, 08:26 PM~10809381
> *show me a fine girl and ill show you a guy that got tired of her. beauty is nice but after a while being with the same person all the time it gets old. its just how most men are. ask halle berry. :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :angel:
> [/quote
> 
> :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!! SHIT I STARTED READING FROM WHERE I LEFT OFF AND DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THE TALK WAS ABOUT ME. OH WELL FUCK IT, :biggrin: SHIT IM ONLY TALKIN ABOUT WHAT SHE WAS SHOWIN AND I WAS JUST LOOKIN LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. SO WITHOUT DISRESPECT RUTHIE, IM JUS BEING REAL BESIDES A DOG! :biggrin:  :angel: CUZ YOU ARE A BEUTIFULL WORK OF ART. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm interesting! Dont know what to say...
> To all my faithful friends.. I love you and thanks for all the wonderful comments. I hope to see you guys in the future shows..
> Stay cochinos... You can find me at the devotion show this weekend or post room!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 09:57 PM~10810268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> naw that was the super cochino 1DOWNMEMBER
> *


 :nosad: JUS BEING REAL ON WHAT WAS BEING EXPOSED AND COULDN'T RESIST NOT TO LOOK OR TURN AROUND :angel: :angel: TOO BEUTIFULL :yes:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 02:50 PM~10814680
> *Hmm interesting! Dont know what to say...
> To all my faithful friends.. I love you and thanks for all the wonderful comments. I hope to see you guys in the future shows..
> Stay cochinos... You can find me at the devotion show this weekend or post room!!
> *


HI RUTHIE :wave: DAMN GIRL SURE PUT ME ON THE SPOT THERE. KIND OF FELT A LTTLE GACHO THERE BUT THEN AGAIN LIKE I SAID I WAS JUS BEING REAL. AND IN NOT NO PUNK TO HIDE LIKE A :uh: :uh: WELL YOU KNOW WAS UP  STAY LOOKING BEUTIFULL AS YOU ARE AND IF YOU GOT IT FLOSS IT CUZ YOU IS VERY GIFTED :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 03:02 PM~10814776
> *HI RUTHIE :wave: DAMN GIRL SURE PUT ME ON THE SPOT THERE. KIND OF FELT A LTTLE GACHO THERE BUT THEN AGAIN LIKE I SAID I WAS JUS BEING REAL. AND IN NOT NO PUNK TO HIDE LIKE A  :uh:  :uh: WELL YOU KNOW WAS UP  STAY LOOKING BEUTIFULL AS YOU ARE AND IF YOU GOT IT FLOSS IT CUZ YOU IS VERY GIFTED :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Aww.. thanks, I still love you.. Just being silly thats all!!!
Now.. about what you seen? I had a thong and you still were able to see lips???? man you must have eagle eyes!!! :scrutinize:  :wow:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 01:51 PM~10814681
> *:nosad: JUS BEING REAL ON WHAT WAS BEING EXPOSED AND COULDN'T RESIST NOT TO LOOK OR TURN AROUND :angel:  :angel: TOO BEUTIFULL :yes:
> *


Sometimes no matter how hard you try not to look, u just cant help it!! with some girls it just screams LOOK AT ME!!!

-Nasty Steve
Proud member of the layitlow Cochinos


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10814816
> *Aww.. thanks, I still love you.. Just being silly thats all!!!
> Now.. about what you saw? I had a thong and you still were able to see lips???? man you must have eagle eyes!!! :scrutinize:    :wow:
> *


all this lip talk is making me :around:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:12 PM~10814826
> *all this lip talk is making me  :around:
> *


lol


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 03:10 PM~10814816
> *Aww.. thanks, I still love you.. Just being silly thats all!!!
> Now.. about what you seen? I had a thong and you still were able to see lips???? man you must have eagle eyes!!! :scrutinize:    :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 02:13 PM~10814838
> *lol
> *


its one of my favorite weaknesses :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:11 PM~10814820
> *Sometimes no matter how hard you try not to look, u just cant help it!! with some girls it just screams LOOK AT ME!!!
> 
> -Nasty Steve
> Proud member of the layitlow Cochinos
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 02:15 PM~10814854
> *:yes:  :yes: X2
> *


You guys were making me laugh tho!! 100% pure cochinos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 03:15 PM~10814854
> *:yes:  :yes: X2
> *



Lmao.... You guys are crazzie!! :loco: insane el la mente!!! ( I hope I spelled that right mi spanish is no good) :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10814881
> *Lmao.... You guys are crazzie!! :loco: insane el la mente!!! ( I hope I spelled that right mi spanish is no good) :biggrin:
> *



UNDERSTOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

whats everyone doing tonight!?


----------



## Nasty

to bad Tasha couldnt make it  










She would have had fun out there


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:26 PM~10814927
> *whats everyone doing tonight!?
> *



:uh: NOT SURE BUT I KNOW THERE IS A SHOW THIS WEEKEND @ OLVERA STREET DOWN TOWM LA.  PROBABLY MAKE IT THROUGH.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 02:37 PM~10814993
> *:uh: NOT SURE BUT I KNOW THERE IS A SHOW THIS WEEKEND @ OLVERA STREET DOWN TOWM LA.  PROBABLY MAKE IT THROUGH.
> *


take pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 02:11 PM~10814820
> *Sometimes no matter how hard you try not to look, u just cant help it!! with some girls it just screams LOOK AT ME!!!
> 
> -Nasty Steve
> Proud member of the layitlow Cochinos
> *


:thumbsup:
you can tell from my pics that i make it obvious what it is exactly that i'm tryna get a pic of lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 6 2008, 03:57 PM~10815074
> *:thumbsup:
> you can tell from my pics that i make it obvious what it is exactly that i'm tryna get a pic of lol  :biggrin:
> *


sometimes i get to stuck just lookin that i forget to take a picture


----------



## 84cutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 04:00 PM~10815086
> *sometimes i get to stuck just lookin that i forget to take a picture
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
COCHINO


----------



## wildponey

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10798129
> *damn she got ass and some biggo titties too  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




Damm


----------



## mr6two

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:09 PM~10794035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn she got some beautiful lips........ :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr6two




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:32 PM~10814965
> *to bad Tasha couldnt make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would have had fun out there
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

i liked the show


----------



## CHICANO YQUE




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:41 PM~10815014
> *take pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i won't forget my camera this time. i actually used my homies camrea for the show in costa mesa jus gotta get it from him so i can post up my pics.  pics coming real soon :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 04:12 PM~10815144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> COCHINO
> *



hey homie it's ok jus being real cuz i don't think there's any vato out there who wouldn't look unless you were a little on the happy side if you get what i mean :biggrin: :yes: and plus if a hyna is out there taking pics she knows she looks good and we jus there to worship her beauty all around cuz if she shows it we gonna look. "  BOW WOW WOW"


----------



## BIGMIKE

Heres a vid of the bikini contest...YouTube makes the quality look bad though...


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jun 6 2008, 05:43 PM~10815561
> *damn she got some beautiful lips........ :wow:  :wow:
> *


Actually the picture you talking about, i felt kinda bad cuz my display was very hot and had her sit on it. don't know if she remembers but it was cuz when she got off my display was on fire.  hot + hot = fire :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jun 6 2008, 05:43 PM~10815561
> *damn she got some beautiful lips........ :wow:  :wow:
> *


Are we talking about the right lips this time?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10816605
> *Actually the picture you talking about, i felt kinda bad cuz my display was very hot and had her sit on it. don't know if she remembers but it was cuz when she got off my display was on fire.        hot + hot = fire :biggrin:
> *


I remember and it was just a lil warm..... I didnt mind.. Anything for the COCHINOS fans!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10816628
> *Are we talking about the right lips this time?
> *


let's see both sets of lips so we can end this confusion right now :cheesy:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 09:10 PM~10816628
> *Are we talking about the right lips this time?
> *


 :0 :cheesy: but ofcoarse ruthie if you look back @ the picture hes talkin about your real beautifull lips. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10816649
> *:0  :cheesy: but ofcoarse ruthie if you look back @ the picture hes talkin about  your real beautifull lips. :angel:  :angel:
> *


Oh, Okay then.. Thank you!!! 
See both lips.. Nice try! If I had sharpie eyebrows, I would of fell for it!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 08:17 PM~10816669
> *See both lips.. Nice try! If I had sharpie eyebrows, I would of fell for it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 09:12 PM~10816639
> *I remember and it was just a lil warm..... I didnt mind.. Anything for the COCHINOS fans!!! :biggrin:
> *


aww you see das wat im talking about :thumbsup: well gotta go im'a bout to hit the cheappy movies cuz with theese gas prices you gots to save yo money to keep on lowriding.  

bye ruthie and all of my cochino dogs out there :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE

*Suga Free (Pt1)*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 6 2008, 09:06 PM~10816597
> *Heres a vid of the bikini contest...YouTube makes the quality look bad though...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10816669
> *Oh, Okay then.. Thank you!!!
> See both lips.. Nice try! If I had sharpie eyebrows, I would of fell for it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr6two

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10816628
> *Are we talking about the right lips this time?
> *



of course.....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jun 6 2008, 03:00 PM~10815086-->
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i get to stuck just lookin that i forget to take a picture
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn it steve, you greedy man, just aim the camera and start snappin :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:12 PM~10815144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> COCHINO
> *


we aint ashame and straight PROUD of being COCHINOS :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 08:17 PM~10816669
> *Oh, Okay then.. Thank you!!!
> See both lips.. Nice try! If I had sharpie eyebrows, I would of fell for it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pinche Ruthie


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10816669
> *Oh, Okay then.. Thank you!!!
> See both lips.. Nice try! If I had sharpie eyebrows, I would of fell for it!
> *


holy fuck!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 7 2008, 09:03 AM~10818337
> *damn it steve, you greedy man, just aim the camera and start snappin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> we aint ashame and straight PROUD of being COCHINOS :0
> *


lol ok next time next time!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rock Hard

We need to see more pics. Man I got hooked. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sexykraz13

i didnt really like dis show...for 1 it was hella small 2 they tried to make me pay to get in hahahah da homegirl blue eyes got me in...pls im a celebrity bigger den all da models that wer der and they tried to make me pay hahahahha ooooh ya then the stupid security said my skirt was to short den i had to wait a long ass time cause she was arguing wit muh manager so straight up i like lowrider carshows better...i dnt like der magazine cause its all based on rims but there carshows i like more better! better luck next year streetlow....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by sexykraz13_@Jun 8 2008, 03:27 PM~10824372
> *i didnt really like dis show...for 1 it was hella small 2 they tried to make me pay to get in hahahah da homegirl blue eyes got me in...pls im a celebrity bigger den all da models that wer der and they tried to make me pay hahahahha ooooh ya then the stupid security said my skirt was to short den i had to wait a long ass time cause  she was arguing wit muh manager so straight up i like lowrider carshows better...i dnt like der magazine cause its all based on rims but there carshows i like more better! better luck next year streetlow....
> *


The homies at streetlow always put on good shows and their magazine is the shit too.if that was the only streetlow show you have ever went to,then i wouldnt judge to fast.. yea that show was smaller then it normally is but there were 2 other things goin on that day one happen to be another show.

As far as everything else......


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 8 2008, 05:29 PM~10824947
> *The homies at streetlow always put on good shows and their magazine is the shit too.if that was the only streetlow show you have ever went to,then i wouldnt judge to fast.. yea that show was smaller then it normally is but there were 2 other things goin on that day one happen to be another show.
> 
> As far as everything else......
> *



 x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so lets see miss bad super model what you look like :uh:  :yes:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 6 2008, 03:41 PM~10815014
> *take pics  :biggrin:
> *



PICTURES ARE ON THE OLD MEMORIES OLVERA STREET SHOW.  

ONLY THING THAT ALL MY PICTURES I TOOK ARE RATED PG. :angel: :angel: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrlouie

few more from show ... couple hundred in gallery on website ..

www.StrictlyTrick.com

sign the guestbook..  






























:biggrin: 






























:0


----------



## mrlouie

forgot this one ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by sexykraz13+Jun 8 2008, 02:27 PM~10824372-->
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt really like dis show...for 1 it was hella small 2 they tried to make me pay to get in hahahah da homegirl blue eyes got me in...pls im a celebrity bigger den all da models that wer der and they tried to make me pay hahahahha ooooh ya then the stupid security said my skirt was to short den i had to wait a long ass time cause  she was arguing wit muh manager so straight up i like lowrider carshows better...i dnt like der magazine cause its all based on rims but there carshows i like more better! better luck next year streetlow....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sexykraz13_@Jun 3 2008, 01:28 PM~10789324
> *:biggrin:  dats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 9 2008, 08:20 AM~10828998
> *
> *



:0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!! I SEE :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by mrlouie_@Jun 9 2008, 03:21 AM~10828230
> *few more from show ... couple hundred in gallery on website ..
> 
> www.StrictlyTrick.com
> 
> sign the guestbook..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: HELL YEAH!! AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX

SEXYKRAZ13 U FINE AS FUK MAMI !


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by sexykraz13+Jun 8 2008, 02:27 PM~10824372-->
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt really like dis show...for 1 it was hella small 2 they tried to make me pay to get in hahahah da homegirl blue eyes got me in...pls im a celebrity bigger den all da models that wer der and they tried to make me pay hahahahha ooooh ya then the stupid security said my skirt was to short den i had to wait a long ass time cause  she was arguing wit muh manager so straight up i like lowrider carshows better...i dnt like der magazine cause its all based on rims but there carshows i like more better! better luck next year streetlow....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn calm down celebrity, you should of had no problem gettin in if that was the case :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Jun 8 2008, 04:29 PM~10824947
> *The homies at streetlow always put on good shows and their magazine is the shit too.if that was the only streetlow show you have ever went to,then i wouldnt judge to fast.. yea that show was smaller then it normally is but there were 2 other things goin on that day one happen to be another show.
> 
> As far as everything else......
> *


yup SLM shows are always good, dont matter how big or small its always good times


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 8 2008, 05:29 PM~10824947
> *The homies at streetlow always put on good shows and their magazine is the shit too.if that was the only streetlow show you have ever went to,then i wouldnt judge to fast.. yea that show was smaller then it normally is but there were 2 other things goin on that day one happen to be another show.
> 
> As far as everything else......
> *


x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 9 2008, 08:42 AM~10829114
> *damn calm down celebrity, you should of had no problem gettin in if that was the case :biggrin:
> yup SLM shows are always good, dont matter how big or small its always good times
> *


Cochinos think a like :0


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 9 2008, 09:54 AM~10829621
> *Cochinos think a like  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by mrlouie_@Jun 9 2008, 03:37 AM~10828245
> *forgot this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HELL YEAH HOMIE :thumbsup: BOMB ASS FEMALE WITH A "STYLISTICS" PLAQUE IN FRONT OF MY CADDY??? SPEECHLESS :worship: 

NOTHING BUT A WORK OF ART :yes:  

I THINK IM'A BLOW IT UP & FRAME THIS BITCH UP  

BEAUTIFULL PICTURE MR. LOUIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10794026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 9 2008, 11:08 AM~10830130
> *Nice pic :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE THE ONLY THING I NEED NOW IS AN AUTOGRAPH BY RUTHIE SO I CAN FRAME THIS ONE AS WELL? 

****HINT RUTHIE**** :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:39 PM~10793805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm she's fine


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jun 9 2008, 08:54 AM~10829621-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cochinos think a like  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> I know you wanted to say something as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 10:15 AM~10830175
> *I AGREE THE ONLY THING I NEED NOW IS AN AUTOGRAPH BY RUTHIE SO I CAN FRAME THIS ONE AS WELL?
> 
> ****HINT RUTHIE****  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you print it our im sure she be more than happy to sign it for you, Ruthie hella cool like that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lambo Gator_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10830237
> *Damm she's fine
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
hell yeah she is


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Jun 9 2008, 07:30 AM~10829052
> *SEXYKRAZ13 U FINE AS FUK MAMI !
> *


wheres the pic of this hyna?


----------



## El Alfonso

Tons of pretty girls out there!!!!! I love the smaller show enviroment better, this felt like an old school gathering. Let me see tons of nice rides + fine ass girls + cool people = good as show. and for the riders out there, from what I heard most of the cars were in by 9 a.m so lets add good organized show. Good job StreetLow see you at woodland and most def in the fucking thermonuclear heat of Fresno in August!!!!! Heat + Streetlow show = tons of girls showing nalgas


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 9 2008, 11:23 AM~10830237
> *Damm she's fine
> *



FINE AND BEAUTIFULL!! :yes: 

MR' LAC SHOULD TRY TO GET BACK @ THAT


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:0


> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 11:31 AM~10830297
> *Tons of pretty girls out there!!!!! I love the smaller show enviroment better, this felt like an old school gathering. Let me see tons of nice rides + fine ass girls + cool people = good as show. and for the riders out there, from what I heard most of the cars were in by 9 a.m so lets add good organized show. Good job StreetLow see you at woodland and most def in the fucking thermonuclear heat of Fresno in August!!!!! Heat + Streetlow show = tons of girls showing nalgas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 9 2008, 11:30 AM~10830283
> *wheres the pic of this hyna?
> *


PAGE 32 THE ONE WITH THE LIL. BLACK AND SILVER SKIRT THAT GOES ONLY AS LOW AS HER BELLY BUTTON :biggrin: :yes: :yes:

IN ANOTHER WORDS SHOWIN NOTHING BUT NALGAS :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 9 2008, 11:28 AM~10830272
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I know you wanted to say something as well
> 
> *


i gotta bite my tongue, i kno who she is and im real coo with ashley

but 1 thing i hate more then anything is girls with big ass heads. 

THE ONLY REAL CELEB THERE WAS JENAVEVE JOLIE!!

And there were a ton of fine ass females there too..

but u took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 11:31 AM~10830297
> *Tons of pretty girls out there!!!!! I love the smaller show enviroment better, this felt like an old school gathering. Let me see tons of nice rides + fine ass girls + cool people = good as show. and for the riders out there, from what I heard most of the cars were in by 9 a.m so lets add good organized show. Good job StreetLow see you at woodland and most def in the fucking thermonuclear heat of Fresno in August!!!!! Heat + Streetlow show = tons of girls showing nalgas
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso

I dont call jenaveve a celebrity but a porn super star!!!!! There


----------



## EL RAIDER

celeb or porn star who cares i want 2 hit it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

celeb or porn star who cares i want 2 hit it :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 9 2008, 12:10 PM~10830583
> *celeb or porn star who cares i want 2 hit it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 12:01 PM~10830513
> *I dont call jenaveve a celebrity but a porn super star!!!!! There
> *


 :biggrin: that sexy mamacita!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 9 2008, 10:51 AM~10830424
> *i gotta bite my tongue, i kno who she is and im real coo with ashley
> 
> but 1 thing i hate more then anything is girls with big ass heads.
> 
> THE ONLY REAL CELEB THERE WAS JENAVEVE JOLIE!!
> 
> And there were a ton of fine ass females there too..
> 
> but u took the words right out of my mouth
> *


yeah blue eyes is a hella cool peeps, she be crackin me up all the time but i agree with you about the big ass head stuff


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 11:31 AM~10830297
> *Tons of pretty girls out there!!!!! I love the smaller show enviroment better, this felt like an old school gathering. Let me see tons of nice rides + fine ass girls + cool people = good as show. and for the riders out there, from what I heard most of the cars were in by 9 a.m so lets add good organized show. Good job StreetLow see you at woodland and most def in the fucking thermonuclear heat of Fresno in August!!!!! Heat + Streetlow show = tons of girls showing nalgas
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 9 2008, 12:09 PM~10830575
> *celeb or porn star who cares i want 2 hit it  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## mr6two

she is fucken sexy.......... i would hit it and hit it and hit it... and so on..


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jun 9 2008, 03:55 PM~10832186
> *she is fucken sexy..........  i would hit it and hit it and hit it... and so on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee




----------



## Alizee




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 9 2008, 11:28 AM~10830272
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I know you wanted to say something as well
> if you print it our im sure she be more than happy to sign it for you, Ruthie hella cool like that
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> hell yeah she is
> *


No, No guys... your fine! Bring that picture or anything else you want to get sign!  He he he


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jun 9 2008, 05:37 PM~10833218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!

The LADIES were really Friendly as well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee




----------



## Alizee




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10833238
> *No, No guys... your fine! Bring that picture or anything else you want to get sign!  He he he
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye




----------



## 84cutty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10833881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ur crazy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

The cops were taking me for being a COCHINA!!!!




> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10833881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The cops were taking me for being a COCHINA!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 9 2008, 08:31 PM~10834292
> *The cops were taking me for being a COCHINA!!!!
> The cops were taking me for being a COCHINA!!!!
> *



don't trip girl i'd go and break you free. can't be without our cochina queen :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

Chi-Chi Christ :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco

HEY IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN ROUND UP ALL THESE GIRLS AND GET THEM TO ATTEND THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW IN SEPT OR THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS??? IM REALLY PISSED OFF I MISSED OUT ON ALL THE FUN :tears:


----------



## El Alfonso

Almost 2 weeks and people are still talking about this show so how fucking bad could it had been???? Well here is my contribution. Pics taken but mr. fucking Nasty Steve repping for barriogirls.com and taking pics with a stomack ache, fucking true maniaco!!!!! Thanks to the homies Eddie and Gilbert and to all the people that came over and were cool with us. Enjoy the pictures culeros!!! C/S


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 9 2008, 09:22 PM~10835526
> *HEY IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN ROUND UP ALL THESE GIRLS AND GET THEM TO ATTEND THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW IN SEPT OR THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS??? IM REALLY PISSED OFF I MISSED OUT ON ALL THE FUN :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i'm sure they're gonna be at the Super Show in Fresno too...i want to go to the Fresno one but i'm not sure yet.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 09:43 PM~10835678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

:0 :0 :0 :0 

i forgot all about my stomach when jenaveve got there :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

This was a bad ass show! Loved it!! :biggrin:


----------



## gordo56

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10835678
> *Almost 2 weeks and people are still talking about this show so how fucking bad could it had been???? Well here is my contribution. Pics taken but mr. fucking Nasty Steve repping for barriogirls.com and taking pics with a stomack ache, fucking true maniaco!!!!! Thanks to the homies Eddie and Gilbert and to all the people that came over and were cool with us. Enjoy the pictures culeros!!! C/S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 put hits pictures in the web-side que no for your loyal members. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Jun 10 2008, 06:36 AM~10836783
> *put hits pictures  in the web-side que no for your loyal members.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: for being a loyal member!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10835678
> *Almost 2 weeks and people are still talking about this show so how fucking bad could it had been???? Well here is my contribution. Pics taken but mr. fucking Nasty Steve repping for barriogirls.com and taking pics with a stomack ache, fucking true maniaco!!!!! Thanks to the homies Eddie and Gilbert and to all the people that came over and were cool with us. Enjoy the pictures culeros!!! C/S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY SHIT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 CHICHI ACTION??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
WHERE WERE THEESE PICS BEFORE????? VERY NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
BUT WHAT'S KINDA FUCKED UP IS THAT WHERE THE FUCK WAS I @ WHEN THEY WERE TAKEN  :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 10 2008, 08:20 AM~10837246
> *HOLY SHIT!!!  :0  :0  :0 :0  CHICHI ACTION???  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> WHERE WERE THEESE PICS BEFORE????? VERY NICE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> BUT WHAT'S KINDA FUCKED UP IS THAT WHERE THE FUCK WAS I @ WHEN THEY WERE TAKEN   :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i think i took those right before we went to your caddy.

Cuz the blonde hair girl (bridgette) broke your mirrors right??


----------



## debo67ss

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10835678
> *Almost 2 weeks and people are still talking about this show so how fucking bad could it had been???? Well here is my contribution. Pics taken but mr. fucking Nasty Steve repping for barriogirls.com and taking pics with a stomack ache, fucking true maniaco!!!!! Thanks to the homies Eddie and Gilbert and to all the people that came over and were cool with us. Enjoy the pictures culeros!!! C/S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmm. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2008, 08:50 AM~10837383
> *dammmmmmmmmmm. :biggrin:
> *


what can you say but WOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

Thats how we do


----------



## Lambo Gator

keep the pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso

ill post some of the bikini later on tonight and some other that eddie took.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 10 2008, 11:05 AM~10838144
> *ill post some of the bikini later on tonight and some other that eddie took.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

:biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 10 2008, 08:44 AM~10837353
> *i think i took those right before we went to your caddy.
> 
> Cuz the blonde hair girl (bridgette) broke your mirrors right??
> *


 :0 oh shit damn yeah!! yeah and you are right!! i was like what the fuck?? :angry: she owe's me atleast some nice chichi action for doing that. i still can't believe she was like "oh well" and started stompping on my mirrors. :angry: will forget about it for a little private show on the next one :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 10 2008, 11:37 AM~10838420
> *:0 oh shit damn yeah!! yeah and you are right!! i was like what the fuck?? :angry: she owe's me atleast some nice chichi action for doing that. i still can't believe she was like "oh well" and started stompping on my mirrors. :angry: will forget about it for a little private show on the next one :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 10 2008, 10:37 AM~10838420
> *:0 oh shit damn yeah!! yeah and you are right!! i was like what the fuck?? :angry: she owe's me atleast some nice chichi action for doing that. i still can't believe she was like "oh well" and started stompping on my mirrors. :angry: will forget about it for a little private show on the next one :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they werent showing any lips underneath the skirts anyways...(i tried to get some pictures before she broke the mirrors :biggrin: )


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 10 2008, 11:37 AM~10838420
> *:0 oh shit damn yeah!! yeah and you are right!! i was like what the fuck?? :angry: she owe's me atleast some nice chichi action for doing that. i still can't believe she was like "oh well" and started stompping on my mirrors. :angry: will forget about it for a little private show on the next one :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha that and your homies were all in your shot hahaha.

we had to go your way since you have that clean ass caddy. didnt think you would get mobbed like you did..



wait im lie'n i knew you were gonna get mobbed :biggrin: thats what us cochinos do


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 10 2008, 01:11 PM~10839007
> *they werent showing any lips underneath the skirts anyways...(i tried to get some pictures before she broke the mirrors :biggrin: )
> *


the blondes would pop out every once in awhile but she would fix it uick when she saw the dudes stare'n hard lol


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10835678
> *Almost 2 weeks and people are still talking about this show so how fucking bad could it had been???? Well here is my contribution. Pics taken but mr. fucking Nasty Steve repping for barriogirls.com and taking pics with a stomack ache, fucking true maniaco!!!!! Thanks to the homies Eddie and Gilbert and to all the people that came over and were cool with us. Enjoy the pictures culeros!!! C/S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Fab 4 :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 10 2008, 11:05 AM~10838144
> *ill post some of the bikini later on tonight and some other that eddie took.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10843001
> *The Fab 4 :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:0


> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10841978
> *the blondes would pop out every once in awhile but she would fix it uick when she saw the dudes stare'n hard lol
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## andrewlister

my top 5

cars that is

no particular order


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister

lucky last
no patterns no chrome
beautiful


----------



## andrewlister

wasnt a bomb fan before going to this show, but left with a new respect for a good bomb. (especially the trucks)

thanks for that


----------



## screwed up loco

JUNE 2009 CANT COME SOON ENUF :tears:


----------



## alexs70schwinn

post more pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 19 2008, 02:46 AM~10903845
> *JUNE 2009 CANT COME SOON ENUF :tears:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister

haha
ill leave ya with this one


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 03:52 AM~10911686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice best in show winner :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by sexykraz13_@Jun 3 2008, 01:28 PM~10789324
> *:biggrin:  dats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 9 2008, 07:31 PM~10834292
> *The cops were taking me for being a COCHINA!!!!
> The cops were taking me for being a COCHINA!!!!
> *




:0


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 04:02 AM~10911705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 04:15 AM~10911731
> *haha
> ill leave ya with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 04:12 AM~10911728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 04:09 AM~10911720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a bad ass 60' :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 03:51 AM~10911685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit! Does that car have leopard???? I'm in love already


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 21 2008, 10:06 PM~10922746
> *Oh shit! Does that car have leopard???? I'm in love already
> *


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10922488
> *This is a bad ass 60' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



it was, it should have won best in show in my opinion


----------



## andrewlister

another one


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister

pissed off my camera had a smudge on the bottom right hand side, so all my photos have a blurry side to them, only noticed after :uh: :uh:


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister

BEST PAINT IMO


----------



## andrewlister

pretty close runner up IMO


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister

thats about 60 photos.........im out :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 22 2008, 04:36 PM~10926932
> *thats about 60 photos.........im out :biggrin:
> *


good job on the nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 20 2008, 04:02 AM~10911705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice patterns  , anyone know who laid them out?


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2008, 06:59 PM~10927830
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:
> *



cheers bro
i thought there were too many pics of girls and not enough of the cars
im more about the cars


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 22 2008, 07:05 PM~10927877
> *cheers bro
> i thought there were too many pics of girls and not enough of the cars
> im more about the cars
> *


either way good work :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 22 2008, 04:35 PM~10926914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a nice ass bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jun 22 2008, 04:54 PM~10927073
> *nice patterns  , anyone know who laid them out?
> *



GEORGE FROM STYLISTICS CAR CLUB. 
PM ME AND I CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH HIM.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by XICANA_@May 31 2008, 11:55 AM~10778179
> *:wave:
> *


*****HAPPILY TAKEN, DEAL WITH IT. DONT NEED TO WASTE MY TIME WITH IMMATURE BOYS*****


:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## andrewlister

hey streetlow, will there be photos of the show in the next issue?  

and when does it come out?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10927919
> *this is a nice ass bike :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



heres the other side............


----------

